# sharing a folder over the internet, help required



## ovelc (Jul 29, 2005)

am using windows XP, and am on a LAN. I want to share the contents of one of the folders on my PC with a friend who is in another country,using a DSL connection...i want him to access my shared files over the internet... is this possible ? If yes, kindly state how...


----------



## blin (Aug 3, 2003)

the best way to do is VPN. If VPN is not option, you can try windows web sharing or FTP. this page may help,

How to enable windows sharingDomain network sharing - Macintosh file sharing · Web sharing · FTP Sharing · Sharing Printers and Files over a private network · Internet access sharing ...
http://www.howtonetworking.com/Networking/enablesharing0.htm - Similar pages


----------



## yocalif (Jul 14, 2005)

If you have a DSL connection, there are several ways, but most will cost you money.

A simple way, but not necessarily an easy way, is to setup up your own Web server. This means you will host your web page/website on your own computer, and your buddy will have access.

What you need: (all this is free)
1. Web Server software: http://www.xitami.com/
2. If you have a dynamic IP, you will need a dynamic domain service.
www.yi.org
3. dynamic IP update software (this will up date your domain name anytime your dynamic IP changes.

This link is a detailed explanation how I installed Xitami
Detailed Instructions to Install Xitami Web Server Software

A friend of mine in Australia and I wanted to be able to swap music files. We searched all over for free software that allowed us to do this. This was the solution we came up with.

This isn't an easy solution, there are several firewall and other configuation issues. But it was fun learning something new, and best of all its FREE!

Plus you can do a lot more than simple file sharing, you have your own FREE unlimited webhosting/webpage. You can set up your own mail server (this is most likely more hassle than it is worth.) Set up a family private forum, so your family around the country can stay up to date.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

An even easier way would be to simply set up an FTP server. FileZilla will do the trick, and it's easy and free.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I agree with the idea of using filezilla. It works well and doesn't have the complexity and potential security issues of most of the other choices.


----------

